# Clio 197 right or wrong?



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

A few of you might have seen my post working on my boys Fezza ST 150 a few weeks back but he's now decided to get himself a Clio Sport 197 (Late 2007).

Paint is Blue and seems to be in decent.....ish nick for the year, although nothing a little OCD cleaning and polishing wont fix, clock showing 57000 miles and doesn't appear to have had any sort of hard life.
So I'm just after info on these really as I've never owned a French car or know anyone else that has either. I'm still wondering why he'd change a 2litre normally aspirated hot hatch for a 2 litre normally aspirated hot hatch, but maybe someone on here can tell me he's made a good choice?

cheers and thanks for any info as usual :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

cossiecol said:


> Moved to the correct section


Apologies


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Don't know whether it's a good choice but I've always had a soft spot for renaults. Back in the day I had a R18 which drive like a boat, then a fuego which drove like a boat! At least with normally aspirated, powers there when you ask rather than waiting for turbo to spool up!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are a good car with problem gearboxes, not very refined due to very low gearing and apparently quite difficult to sell if they arent equipped with the Cup chassis and Recaros


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

They're meant to be great fun, my Clio 172s were both fantastic fun I believe the 197 probably keeps that spirit.

Have a look on ClioSport.net as there's loads of info on there. I couldn't comment on problem areas as I've never owned one personally. 

It'll make you smile though that's for sure, RenaultSport manage that with all their cars.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good power increase over the fiesta, should be a good bit quicker. Has it had cambelt and dephaser done? Not the cheapest of jobs as the 172's cost around the £500 mark from memory


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Did i read somewhere that they were quite thirsty too ?


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got a 200 and they are great fun quite thirsty when having a blast but normal driving get 30mpgish being light footed.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Every now and then I'll buy a French car, last one was a twingo 133 and it always bites me in the ar*e in one shape or form. Then I say to myself never ever buy a French car. They might handle (well, actually I though the twingo didn't handle very well, the wheelbase is just too short to get away with having an engine that high up IMO) but there's often many downsides which you only realise when you use the car daily. Notchy gear changes, door cards that flex around when you pull the door shut, electrical gremlins, questionable engineering (water used to run off the scuttle panel in the twingo straight onto the spark plugs/coil...eventually causing a misfire), the sill used to bend whenever I jacked the car up, the steering column used to catch my left foot when pressing the clutch and steering. I've got a jap car now and I don't have to put up with any issues like that. I would imagine the fiesta st wouldn't have those issues too


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> Every now and then I'll buy a French car, last one was a twingo 133 and it always bites me in the ar*e in one shape or form. Then I say to myself never ever buy a French car. They might handle (well, actually I though the twingo didn't handle very well, the wheelbase is just too short to get away with having an engine that high up IMO) but there's often many downsides which you only realise when you use the car daily. Notchy gear changes, door cards that flex around when you pull the door shut, electrical gremlins, questionable engineering (water used to run off the scuttle panel in the twingo straight onto the spark plugs/coil...eventually causing a misfire), the sill used to bend whenever I jacked the car up, the steering column used to catch my left foot when pressing the clutch and steering. I've got a jap car now and I don't have to put up with any issues like that. I would imagine the fiesta st wouldn't have those issues too


My clio Mk2 had that sill problem, it would ruin the sill using the renault one. The Mk3 jacking points aren't a lot better, they dont bend but its just a shallow dip, mine fell out of it and landed on its brake disc :wall: luckily enough the bumper was high enough it just cleared the ground (something that may not have been so lucky if it was the lower 197/200). Lesson learned, I now have a racing trolley jack from SGS and a set of axle stands, I no longer jack on the sills. The fit and finish may not be that of some manufacturers but neither have been the horror story of problems that you read about some owners having.

MK3 Clio sill jacking point (sorry the pictures so large, its a link from another site)


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Come on guys they are French ! What do you expect apart from the Eiffel Tower France is not known for engineering skills. Keep it German for quality and Japanese for reliability.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Owned my 197 from new since 2008, only real problem I have had is the gearbox eating a synchro, however its been fine since it was replaced 5 years ago but I do change the gearbox oil every 2 years.

Tried to sell mine a few times over the years however never managed to find a buyer thanks to the car not having the much sort after cup pack and recaros so something to think about when buying one.

There is a very good buyer guide on clio197.net you might want to take a look at ~ http://www.clio197.net/forum/showthread.php?19788-Clio-197-buyers-guide


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd have one over a fiesta but then there's not a lot id choose one of them over tbh

I test drove one before buying a cheap 172, would be better to deal with daily but I wanted something to hammer at weekends and track so chose the 172


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Come on guys they are French ! What do you expect apart from the Eiffel Tower France is not known for engineering skills. Keep it German for quality and Japanese for reliability.


I know and I agree. I'm sure on the right road at the right moment Clio sports are a right hoot, that's their unique selling point. I owned a 106 gti when I was 21. I loved it to pieces, but it gave me problem after problem. Put me in credit card debt in fact. I had to sell it and buy a runaround car as it was becoming a nightmare.just before I put it up for sale, it hailed, the French tinny panels got covered in dents, mainly on the roof and bonnet. I took it to a dent guy and he said he couldn't repair them. (I'm sure someone would've if I'd kept trying).
I can't be dealing with the heartache . I love hot hatches and when they keep going wrong or give you a few big bills due to poor design and manufacture it drives me nuts


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers for all the responses folks, seems like you pay your money and take your chances like with most used cars. He's collecting it on Saturday so I've promised to give it a fettling over the next week or so as we've just broke up from school now with 2weeks off  I'll get some piks up as soon as it's sorted it the OCD department.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Quick update :

Clio arrived, beautiful blue paint not one I've seen before, (I'll get some piks up when I go back over to his). Paintwork doesn't look tooooo bad, nothing a day with my trusty polisher wont sort apart from a couple small of door dings in the passenger rear quarter, so looks like a smart repair will have to do there. Interior is tidy just not cleaned PROPERLY, but the steering wheel, OMG what do Renault make them out of? Looks like something from a kids sticker book with a leather print on has been wrapped around it then left to soak in water for a month! 

Soooo, now looking for a decent re-trimmer to get it sorted in half leather/Alcantara. Anyone had anything like this recovered before?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

fozzy said:


> Quick update :
> 
> Clio arrived, beautiful blue paint not one I've seen before, (I'll get some piks up when I go back over to his). Paintwork doesn't look tooooo bad, nothing a day with my trusty polisher wont sort apart from a couple small of door dings in the passenger rear quarter, so looks like a smart repair will have to do there. Interior is tidy just not cleaned PROPERLY, but the steering wheel, OMG what do Renault make them out of? Looks like something from a kids sticker book with a leather print on has been wrapped around it then left to soak in water for a month!
> 
> Soooo, now looking for a decent re-trimmer to get it sorted in half leather/Alcantara. Anyone had anything like this recovered before?


Edge automotive is the man for 197's. He's done everything from the clock cover in alcantara to full retrims so knows what he's doing and gives good prices. The 'melty wheel' issue has run across all the RS's unfortunately so it's known and therefore easy to deal with.

As for the car, I've had two and massively regretted selling them both. One of those cars that when you drive it normally every day it's pretty good, bit thirsty maybe a bit impatient but generally pretty cool but when the moments arise where you can put your foot in the carpet, revving up high and in the corners, you'll realise what all the clio nuts are obsessing over.

It's just a quality time.

As for the car: I'd do a few things as a matter of course.

Drop the gearbox oil. Easy job: nearside wheel and liner off, open and drain, fill. Done.
Should keep your box as healthy as it can be. I'd suggest a magnetic sump plug too.

Belts are tricky as it's a pig of a job but obviously worth the investment if it's at mileage or time, whichever it hits first.

Feel free to reply or PM for any q's man.

Happy Clio'ing! XD


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Interested to see how he gets on, been debating one as a toy at the minute as I loved my 172 and always regretted it so fancy a 197/200


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Be good to see some pics :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

JMorty said:


> Edge automotive is the man for 197's. He's done everything from the clock cover in alcantara to full retrims so knows what he's doing and gives good prices. The 'melty wheel' issue has run across all the RS's unfortunately so it's known and therefore easy to deal with.
> 
> As for the car, I've had two and massively regretted selling them both. One of those cars that when you drive it normally every day it's pretty good, bit thirsty maybe a bit impatient but generally pretty cool but when the moments arise where you can put your foot in the carpet, revving up high and in the corners, you'll realise what all the clio nuts are obsessing over.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy I'll be sending a Pm for sure, the gearbox is the first job on the list as I read up a little before he bought it. Not.sure what exhaust is on but it isn't standard yet has renaultsport tailpipes?



turbosnoop said:


> Be good to see some pics :thumb:


Will do, going up there later so will grab a few then.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

@Fozzy - have a look at Royal Steering Wheels, Jack has done some absolutely fantastic work on many different types of wheels. You can spec up your own design too, with thicker rim, larger thumb grips, AlCantara and leather mix, coloured stitching etc 


All very cool 

Cooks


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

As promised here's a few before picks:

Plenty of swirls and Halo's to get going on with the paint, the sun been out today showed the level of correction needed fully



















Don't think the Exhaust is standard although wearing these RenaultSport Pipes. A reciept for the exhaust in the history with new headers for £1245 OMG!










Steering wheel URGHH!!



















Door handles need a little TLC too










Most of the exterior trim looks like this, so options to either get them painted or go for a permanent trim restorer










So thats most of the work to be carried out apart from a full detail, the interior is pretty much ok but the strips on the dash need sorting, maybe painted blue to match the car.

Oh forgot to mention the rear lights, somebody somewhere thought it was a good Idea to install these 3rd party items........ no accounting for taste.










Thanks for the info so far guys I'll keep this thread updated regularly or as and when the work gets done  :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The rb 1*2 models where always my favourite, colour still looks lovely on the new models ! Very smart, looks amazing with the paint sorted 

Yeah them lights need burning :lol:

Could look at alternative steering wheels, the standard ones aren't very nice. There is a Renault sabelt steering wheel you can get if that's his cuppa tea


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Colour suits the car perfectly. I agree put some standard lights on


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Clancy said:


> Interested to see how he gets on, been debating one as a toy at the minute as I loved my 172 and always regretted it so fancy a 197/200


There's one for sale on this site

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368939


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

That's nice man, apart from the lights lol

Nicely spec'd car by the looks. Parking sensors, xenons, keyless, gt spoiler and exhaust tips...from what I can see.

Need more pics!!!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

mirdif64 said:


> There's one for sale on this site
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368939


Yeah I seen that yesterday it's lovely, bit over my budget though unfortunately otherwise I'd have it


----------

